# Do they make replica camelbacks?



## benchmade_boy (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi All i have recently perchased a millitary camelback mule for a great price only $65.00 brand new. i got it from a millitary surplus store the guy said that they dont get them in often so i better get it know. i know it was brand new becuase it still had the heat sealed peice on the mouth peice. and it had all the tags still on it. i thought it was a great deal but did know how good of a deal i was geatting till i looked in the internet when i got home. but i told my freind how good of a deal and when i showed him the MADE IN THE PHIIPPINES witch made me knid of ferios then he said that there might be replicaswitch i have never herd of so i thout i would ask you guys

and did you know it said that the bag its self was made in the Pilippines and the bladder was made in Mexico i thought all of camelbaks products were made in the USA how do they get such an endorsment from the Millitary then?

Thanks for listening have a great night!


----------



## RadarGreg (Oct 19, 2006)

It doesn't really matter to me where the Camelbaks are constructed. The quality is good and they have adapted their products to meet the needs of their customers. I've used Camelbak products since 1998 and have been very pleased with the build and features. In total, I think I've got five different models. Other companies make different versions, but since Camelbak was the first to come out with the hydration bladders, their name has become synonymous with any type of water bladder.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 19, 2006)

by replica, i am pretty sure your buddy meant ripoff or "unauthorized imitations" As far as that goes, look at the tag, does it look like the camel bak logo, if so, more than likely it is real. 

I do not understand why you are upset, after all, the US military uses a gun made by germans, (the latest HK made m-4 m16's ) Binoculars made in Austria or Germany (Steiners) Wearing clothes made in Malaysia or VietNam, while using a Arab company to provide logistical support at harbors around the world. 

NO where on camelbak's website did I ever see any mention that it was made in the USA> just that it was a privately owned corporation that is based in California.

As for the particular model you got, I have seen several of those in discount stores after camelbak changed the material in the bag to make it more resistant to microbial life and improved the seal and the opening size so that standard ice cubes could be used easier.

not sure what generation you bought, but they have had a couple of changes so you may have gotten a perfectly good bag and bottle that has just been upgraded.


----------



## Bogie (Oct 19, 2006)

I know I have a copy of the BFM but it was never labled as a Camelback so im not really concerned it was $49 from CTD


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

Just FYI...

http://www.acq.osd.mil/dpap/paic/berryamendment.htm

JM-99


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Guys! i do not think i got a rip off becuase it had all the camelbak tags i just thout i would ask since i had never herd of i rip off camelbak before this. and the reason i was upset is becuase i give camelbak i lot of support and i like to give freindly countrys my money or even better to give the good ol US of A my money. and i know the one i got was not the current one becuase it does not have the velcro by the molle attatchments but the bag its self is made of cordura and holy H*ll thats stuff is strong i didnt know what i have been missing i will deffinetly be getting another millitary edition next tim becuse the civilian stuff feels like paper compared to this. also i love the quike detathcment mouth peice too. and the neoprene cover on the tube dosent help as much as i thout it would .


thanks for listening 

have a great day!


----------



## dandruff (Oct 21, 2006)

my camelbak is made in the philipines too. and it isnt 'fake'. yours is probably genuine.

whats the big deal about buying stuff made overseas anyway? to me it doesnt matter where it made as long as the quality is there.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 21, 2006)

dandruff said:


> whats the big deal about buying stuff made overseas anyway? to me it doesnt matter where it made as long as the quality is there.



I would answer this, but it is not appropriate to either ask or answer that question here. Some people have very strong opinions on this and it would probably get ugly really fast.

JM-99


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 23, 2006)

Remember that all the tube parts are more or less modular and can be adapted/modified/swapped out for parts you like better. I wish i could post pics, but the camelbak that I use for upland hunting has had some upgrades to the hose and bite cap and I got all the parts thru Campmor or Sportsman warehouse.


----------

